# Front Turn Bulb?



## HBLevine (May 20, 2005)

I want to change the turn signal bulb from that ugly orange to a blue. It looks like I'd have to remove the whole unit?

Anyone ever done this? I have a '05 2.5S.

Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Its been done. The head light assembly needs to come out and then the orange plastic needs to be removed. Check Ebay. Some people are selling the housings with the orange removed.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

HBLevine said:


> I want to change the turn signal bulb from that ugly orange to a blue. It looks like I'd have to remove the whole unit?
> 
> Anyone ever done this? I have a '05 2.5S.


On any 03+ Altima you can access the turn-signal bulbs from the back of the housing. You might have to temporarily move/remove some other accessories to get in there, but it definitely can be done. This is a good thing, because removing the entire headlight housing is a major pain, and involves removal of both inner fender liners and the bumper cover to access the lower bolts.

I must also point out that blue/green/red/pink/whatever colour bulbs are illegal in most every jurisdiction. The only way around this is with Sylvania's blue/amber buibs, which are blue when off, but amber when on (don't ask me how they do it). Check www.sylvania.com for more info on those.


----------



## HBLevine (May 20, 2005)

I'm going to check that out, thanks for the info.

I was checking online and found that front turn signals can be white or amber.


----------

